# CL- Free South Bend 10k lathe bed (San Jose, CA)



## DAT510 (Feb 22, 2018)

This just posted on CL.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/zip/d/free-south-bend-10k-lathe-bed/6506602681.html
----------------------------------------------------





I have a 1970's 4' umd South Bend 10k (light 10) lathe bed for free. Should work for a 9" also. Been sitting outside for a few months but should clean up decent. 
First come, first serve. 
Let me know when you want to come get it and I'll put it in the curb.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll offer to pay shipping to get it to Texas.


----------



## dlane (Feb 22, 2018)

Gone


----------



## ddickey (Feb 22, 2018)

I swear I just saw an add like that up here. I'll have to look.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 22, 2018)

Here it is. Guess not the same.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/d/south-bend-flame-hardened/6503065245.html
If you want it Ken maybe I can help.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks Dewayne,

Wouldn't help much, it's the same length as the one I have.  And I bet mines in much better shape, too.


----------

